# USC NYU advice



## lucid (Oct 19, 2007)

hi, i'm new to the post and it's been really insightful reading everyone's comments.  

the one thing that's unanimous is that the writing samples, specifically the essays and creative challenges, are really what make or break the application.  It would be great to see some examples of writing from some of the people who got into the top programs.

i understand they might be personal, so maybe just some advice.  Specifically, I'm wondering if people are writing solid straightforward essays with powerful content... OR if people are taking more creative approaches?

also, any other resources you guys might think helpful?

thanks


----------



## d_osborn (Oct 21, 2007)

I've been wondering the EXACT same thing.  Do I play it safe and submit something on the straight and narrow... or do I get a little creative with it.  Perhaps a nice mist of perfume on pink paper?    I'm a total loss...


----------



## Jayimess (Oct 25, 2007)

One thing you'll hear again and again is that you can't compare yourself to others.

I'll never post my application submissions on the internet, and it doesn't seem like anyone else cares to, either.

It's extremely personal, one...and two...what got me in won't get you in, and vice versa.


----------



## lucid (Nov 9, 2007)

jayimess...

i feel it, but i'm not so much interested in people's content as their approach.  i highly doubt there aren't certain trends among successful applications.

i've asked around since i posted and most people have been telling me not to get too "creative" with the statement.  just make it strong and get accross who you are, your experience and all that through the subject matter... that your creativity can shine through in other parts of the application.

but the way they phrase it on the USC page makes it seem like you should get creative with the format.  and though there might be a mix, maybe certain schools are more partial to one approach or the other.  or maybe not.


----------



## duders (Nov 9, 2007)

I was thinking about getting "creative" with my essay, but I feel that they've seen it all before.

Looking back, I'm glad I didn't as it seems anything that I would have done would be utterly trite.

I strongly believe that a good essay, explaining who you are, why you want to go to USC/NYU, what you hope to achieve there, what you've done with your life up until now and how that will inform you as a filmmaker. I think if you can be sincere about all of these things, you've represented yourself in fair and non-bull**** way. Everyone appreciates that.


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm confused by the "creative with the format" question...

All of my essays started with an element that was threaded throughout the narrative and revisited in the end.

I didn't write in funky fonts or mess with posterboard and glitter, I just wrote the essays to the best of my ability.


----------



## Sojouner (Nov 14, 2007)

The one suggestion I'd like to share is start early and revise often. I'm on the sixth revision of my essay. I think by the eighth I'll be ready for upload.
I know being personal can feel like going out on a limb but I'll tell you what my friend, this whole exercise has been a process of self-discovery. It's given me the opportunity to think about myself, my achievements and gel my goals. 

Don't know about you but I always felt self-reflection was a bit indulgent but it's critical to become artist and avoid developing into a regurgitator.

Step off yourself and you'll find world around you.


----------

